# How do you select the right stabilizer?



## jhumpjr (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been archery hunting since I was about 8yrs old with my dad. I have been religiously archery hunting deer for the last 10 yrs. I have been using the same stabilizer on my Bowtech Stalker for the last 9 years. I just picked on out and bought it. I am buying a new Mathews Z7 and want to make sure I get the right equipment. How do you get the right stabilizer?


----------



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

keep trying different ones till you find one that works for you


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

jhumpjr said:


> I have been archery hunting since I was about 8yrs old with my dad. I have been religiously archery hunting deer for the last 10 yrs. I have been using the same stabilizer on my Bowtech Stalker for the last 9 years. I just picked on out and bought it. I am buying a new Mathews Z7 and want to make sure I get the right equipment. How do you get the right stabilizer?


easy. you got a nice bow. i shot one for a day.first there is no trick.to stab. bow MUST bal. in your hand.not tiped back or for. the z i shot needed very little to do this if any. get a ACTIVE stab.. one you can move weight for. or back. if you have to have one


----------

